# Information on reformed missions in mexico and south america



## matthew11v25 (Jun 19, 2005)

I love reading up on missions (a passion of mine). I have been to latin america a few times with a CMA church. But I am wondering what established doctrinally reformed missions are in place in mexico, south america, etc.

Websites, or places to get resources would be very helpful.

[Edited on 6-21-2005 by matthew11v25]


----------



## Presbyrino (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Matt,

I share your same interest for reformed mission works in Latin America (I also have the same interest for reformed mission works to hispanics in the United States). I don't think that the reformed witness is large as the Pentecostal or Charismatic groups are in Latin America. A friend of mine from Mexico shared with me that the Presbyterians were the first protestant missionaries to Mexico and at one time were the largest protestant denomination. I'm pretty sure that is no longer the case. 

Here is a link to some reformed churches throughout Latin America
http://www.iglesiareformada.com/iglesias.html

[Edited on 6-20-2005 by sntijerina]


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks Steve. Any other takers?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 20, 2005)

Reformed Missions in Latin America


----------



## lkjohnson (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> Any other takers?



I'll bite.

As you can see from my signature, mission work among Spanish-speaking peoples is what I do. Interestingly enough, most of the early evangelical work in Mexico in particular, and the rest of Latin America to a lesser degree, was done by Presbyterians. However, reformed Christianity of any flavor is scarce in Latin-America. 

Certainly, there is some. You can follow the links above to see some good examples. But the Latin culture is very open to charismaticism/Pentecostalism. There are several reasons for this.

The open and expressive nature of the culture seeks an expressive worship experience. Part of this is a reaction against the RCC worship which allows virtually no open expression.

The "cacique" culture tends toward lots of small churches lead by a single autocratic leader. A "cacique" is a local leader who leads by tradition more than anything else.

The matrarical nature of the culture is open to leadership by women. Many, many "evangelico" pastors in Latin America are women. (To avoid the inevitable remarks, anyone who denies that Latin-American culture is matriarchal does not know Latin-American culture. One need only look at the family structure and the veneration of the Virgin in Latin culture for evidence. Machismo is a facade the men put on with the women's permission. For a good treatment of Latin-American culture, read Gabriel Garcia Marquez' book, _Cien aÃ±os de soledad_. It is available in English as _One Hundred Years of Solitude_. It is a very heavy read, but worth the time for anyone interested in Hispanic culture. Be sure an buy the copy with the geneological chart in the front. Without it you will loose your mind.)
[/list=1]

As in other places in the world, reformed theology is growing. It will be a slow movement, but God's truth always prevails.

Con oraciÃ³n sincera,


----------



## sailorswife (Jun 20, 2005)

The Free Reformed Churches of North America have a mission in Guatemala:

http://www.frcna.org/Ministries/Guatemala/

I also know of a reformed baptist pastor who has a church is Mexico City, you can u2u me if you want his name & address.


----------



## Presbyrino (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lkjohnson_
> 
> Certainly, there is some. You can follow the links above to see some good examples. But the Latin culture is very open to charismaticism/Pentecostalism. There are several reasons for this.
> 
> ...





Pastor Lance,

You know your mission work very well. I grew up in hispanic, pentecostal churches and your analysis was on target. My experince in hispanic pentacostal churches concurs with your description: churches run by an autocratic leader (usually a man) and the women and next to no men in the congregations (unless they were related to the pastor and were under the pastor's rule). 

Unfortunately, what I've heard about the reformed/presbyterian works in Mexico is that they have also been very influenced by the pentecostal/charismatic movements and have women serving as pastors and elders as well. Also, there is a lack of well, doctrinally trained clergy in Latin America.

My apologies to Matthew for digressing from the topic at hand.


----------



## lkjohnson (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sailorswife_
> I also know of a reformed baptist pastor who has a church is Mexico City, you can u2u me if you want his name & address.



I would be very interested in the name and address, sailorswife. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## lkjohnson (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> Unfortunately, what I've heard about the reformed/presbyterian works in Mexico is that they have also been very influenced by the pentecostal/charismatic movements and have women serving as pastors and elders as well. Also, there is a lack of well, doctrinally trained clergy in Latin America.



You are correct about this. The charismatic influence is very strong even in the Presbyterian churches. Unfortunately, the old pragmatism sets in and it becomes a situation of "if you can't beat them, join them."

Lack of trained, doctrinally sound pastors is certainly part of the problem. For that matter, it is part of the problem here in the U.S. even with a seminary on every corner.

It is a slow difficult battle. Even in our area (the Dallas / Fort Worth metromess), we constantly fight this battle. The temptation to conform to the culture is great. I can't count how many have become involved with evangelical Christianity through our church and ended up at the local independent church with a band and a baseball team.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jun 21, 2005)

Here  is an excellent article about missions by Francisco Orozco, a Reformed Baptist brother that Pastors a church in Chihuahua Mexico.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jun 21, 2005)

Anne,

I sent you a U2U.


----------

